# How to accelerate games



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 7, 2018)

Maybe you're starting to get sick of my posts, because often I am a little bother.
But now I need help to accelerate a game, called games/nexuiz , and another called games/xonotic. Both run EXTREMELY low on my PC. The program didn't freeze, but it has a delay of the movement both the pointer of the mouse, and the pointer inside the arena.
I promise that if I can make that these games work at a good speed, I'll start to upload the gameplays that I've promised.
Thanks for whatever you suggest.


----------



## Spartrekus (Apr 8, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> rting to





BSDAppentic3 said:


> Maybe you're starting to get sick of my posts, because often I am a little bother.
> But now I need help to accelerate a game, called games/nexuiz , and another called games/xonotic. Both run EXTREMELY low on my PC. The program didn't freeze, but it has a delay of the movement both the pointer of the mouse, and the pointer inside the arena.
> I promise that if I can make that these games work at a good speed, I'll start to upload the gameplays that I've promised.
> Thanks for whatever you suggest.



Have you seen the performance of our common today's hardware and how slow are running things? I am sure that your Nexuiz would run faster under FreeDOS with MESA3d 

Let's take example. Free Dune 2 is horror and slow, thanks to what? 
here the most perfect example: 




Maybe visit: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/opensource-alternatives-to-bsd-and-linux-unix.65434/


----------



## shkhln (Apr 8, 2018)

Spartrekus said:


> Free Dune 2 is horror and slow, thanks to what?


Thanks to the unit movement speed and build time limits in the original game which it tries to replicate.



BSDAppentic3 said:


> But now I need help to accelerate a game, called games/nexuiz , and another called games/xonotic. Both run EXTREMELY low on my PC.



Are you sure your PC is up to the task? I've got a feeling you might be a happy Intel GMA owner.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 8, 2018)

Spartrekus said:


> Have you seen the performance of our common today's hardware and how slow are running things? I am sure that your Nexuiz would run faster under FreeDOS with MESA3d



To me nexuiz and xonotic have always both run *very smooth* with GLSL on FreeBSD, especially on a dedicated nvidia GPU, but even decently on a haswell integrated intel; ports are both well maintained, catch up with mainline, and feel very stable (never experienced a single issue, runtime error or crash). From my perspective, there's definitely something wrong either with OP's hardware or OP's setup (syctl tunables,  ruinning daemons, xorg .conf card0 settings, 3d acceleration not enabled, filesystem, something  overloading CPU/RAM in idle, power management settings, games port itself and their dependencies), or even with FreeBSD's xorg driver still not support for his GPU completely. Naturally OP might also be just running those games with too limited hardware specs, but I think he would have realized this already at this point.

It would be a good idea if BSDAppentic3 shared his hardware details


----------



## sidetone (Apr 8, 2018)

If graphics run smoothly on a small window screen, as opposed to full screen, that means it just needs the proper video driver.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 8, 2018)

sidetone said:


> If graphics run smoothly on a small window screen, as opposed to full screen, that means it just needs the proper video driver.


What? Do you mean that if a game it's running in full screen, it must need a driver?.
I ask you this, because I have been successful installing games/wesnoth  and another called games/rocksndiamonds. Both are running in small windows.
I'm not only installed both successfully, but I can play them without the disgusting problem that I have with the previous two games which I'm asking for help on how to accelerate 'em


----------



## sidetone (Apr 8, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> What? Do you mean that if a game it's running in full screen, it must need a driver?.
> I ask you this, because I have been successful installing games/wesnoth  and another called games/rocksndiamonds. Both are running in small windows.
> I'm not only installed both successfully, but I can play them without the disgusting problem that I have with the previous two games which I'm asking for help on how to accelerate 'em


A driver that's better than VESA...
If it runs smoothly in a small window, but not in full screen, you need to use the customized ATI, Intel or Nvidia driver, provided it's available (there are threads already with how to do that: Thread how-to-light-desktop-setup-2018-update.64623 and elsewhere on here). VESA is inadequate for playing graphics on large windows or full screens.


----------



## fernandel (Apr 8, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> What? Do you mean that if a game it's running in full screen, it must need a driver?.
> I ask you this, because I have been successful installing games/wesnoth  and another called games/rocksndiamonds. Both are running in small windows.
> I'm not only installed both successfully, but I can play them without the disgusting problem that I have with the previous two games which I'm asking for help on how to accelerate 'em


I do not know about Wesnoth but Rocksndiamonds run in the small screen.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 8, 2018)

fernandel said:


> I do not know about Wesnoth but Rocksndiamonds run in the small screen.


Wesnoth runs in a small window, too


----------

